# Seinfeld Seasons 5 & 6



## airpolgas (Aug 13, 2002)

I just got a hold of the giftset, and I was surprised by what I read in the packaging. It said that this DVD contains a High Definition version of the show! :eek2:

I hope I get to see it in my non-progressive scan DVD player.


----------

